# Is it even possible to get very lean/ripped without gear????



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

I'm currently on my 2nd week of a cyclical ketogenic diet. Fat is going and my body weight/fat is going down but at a steady/slow pace. I'm around 16/17% body fat. I want to get as lean as possible with a 10% or less bodyfat. Am I setting my self up for dissapointment or is this achievable "naturaly". A friend of mine is naturaly very lean with skin like paper. Can anyone keep my hopes up by telling me this is possible.......?

Thanks for reading


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes of course it is.

Maybe you need to reconsider your view of steroids!


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

The only reason I ask is because my friend had similar bodyfat% to me. He was on a d-bol cycle and used winnie-v in there somewhere. He is now somewhere around 8% body fat and is completely ripped. I'll admit I don't really know anything about steroids, but was wondering if my body can achieve the ripped look his has without the use of gear?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

he was probably lean to start with

add 10lbs of lean muscle and his bf will instantly look less, even though it isnt


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

It had nothing to do with the steroids that's for sure. If anythin they would have made him FATTER


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

anyone got pics of rob feasy?


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

So I should be able to get to 10% bodyfat if I stick to my CKD and put in the hard work?that's what I was hopping you'd say....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

chilisi said:


> 2 weeks on any diet isn't long enough to judge whether it's working or not. gIve it a few more weeks, then see how your on.
> 
> Diet controls your body composition. Not Steroids.


higher testosterone levels can aid burning fat....but it isnt massively noticable


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Tomwlsn99 said:


> So I should be able to get to 10% bodyfat if I stick to my CKD and put in the hard work?that's what I was hopping you'd say....


trouble is such diets flatten you out, causing the illusion of being fatter


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

So maybe I should do this for 6 weeks or so then introduce carbs back into my diet to 'inflate' myself so to speak.....Then decide if I should carry it on continue with a clean bulk? But surely even though I'm flatter due to having no carbs, that shouldn't affect the amount of fat I have should it? (if that makes any sense?)


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

No it just makes your muscles look a little smaller than they really are. When you eat carbs again they fill out a little and then you look more musclular / less fat


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

chilisi said:


> Ofcourse mate, But without eating the correct foods, cutting or bulking would be impossible.


yes, but in the case os this guys mate (which i guess is lean to start with) the steroids may make a difference to his bf

1 from the extra mass (illusion of lower fat)

2 from the fat burning properties of steroids (which make minimal, but all the same, a difference on a lean person)


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Moloney said:


> yeh defo, im 18, 8% bodyfat, train for weight gain, but recently had 13 percent bf untill i started *deadlifting and squatting*.


So you dropped 5% bodyfat by starting to deadlift and squat, no diet changes etc? :lol:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Tomwlsn99 said:


> So maybe I should do this for 6 weeks or so then introduce carbs back into my diet to 'inflate' myself so to speak.....Then decide if I should carry it on continue with a clean bulk? But surely even though I'm flatter due to having no carbs, that shouldn't affect the amount of fat I have should it? (if that makes any sense?)


as martin brown says


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

a little off the subject, whats a typical days diet on the CKD

Im in a similar stat to yourself, just starting a keto diet and am asking myself the same questions


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

I think he is saying he went to 18% bodyfat since doing squats/deadlifts? Or that's how I read it....So are we saying I can get ripped without gear then?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

yes


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

NakedGuy said:


> a little off the subject, whats a typical days diet on the CKD
> 
> Im in a similar stat to yourself, just starting a keto diet and am asking myself the same questions


start a thread in the right section


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

chilisi said:


> When My friend first took gear, he was very lean and the same happened to him.
> 
> Just trying to make it clear to the op that you don't "need" steroids to become lean. Yes they do help but staying au naturel, will do the same job.


and we all apreciate it


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

I have 144g protein a day (1g per lb lbm) and 150g fat. This makes up total calories of my body weight (185 lb) x 10 so 1850 calories or there abouts. I was really just checking that if I continue this correctly and add 3 cv sessions a week if I'll one day be really lean.


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

ha ha sorry wasnt meaning to hijack, was just looking to see what sort of plan he's set for himself


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks boys.....So basically gear helps but it is completely possible naturaly!!!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

yes....but harder


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Tomwlsn99 said:


> I think he is saying he went to 18% bodyfat since doing squats/deadlifts? Or that's how I read it....So are we saying I can get ripped without gear then?


AAS will not greatly effect how much body fat you lose, but will make it easier to retain muscle whilst dropping the fat and allow you to diet more aggressively, but you have no need to use steroids to reach your goal.

In saying that some compounds such as tren will also aid fat loss thinking about it.


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Sorry mate what's Tren....?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

trenbolone

a very androgenic steroid

you wouldnt be ready for it even if you were ready for steroids


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Ah no I'm not. I'm trying my best to do all that I can naturally. Just want to look half decent with my t shirt off if you know what I mean?


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Didnt mean to advise you to use tren mate, for the goals you mentioned you will get there without steroids


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

good attitude


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

yes its possible you will have to cover all the bases

training

diet

recovery

patience

recovery being paramount when you are natural.

there are some outstanding natural competing bodybuilders m8


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments..... Don't worry DIG I didn't take it as a recommendation. It's good to hear everyones thoughts on it. Does anyone know realisticly how long it will take to drop say 6% body fat or is that impossible to answer?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

impossible to answer


----------

